# QLD: Sashimi



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Hit Moffats again early this morning. A bit more swell that last week but still a good launch if you picked the break between sets.

I didn't sight any action until about 20 minutes after daybreak. Then the birds and tuna started working in patchy, small groups. I spent probably an hour chasing and not having any luck before it went quiet. Also saw another fella get his first tuna. He was stoked, got the fish in pretty quickly too. Gave him a few tips on bleeding them and he soon had a lovely blood slick flowing from the yak. Shark bait hoo ha ha.

After maybe an hour with no signs of bust ups I started heading in closer to the headland. I found a small school of tuna inside the shark nets and on their third bust up I hooked in. This fish went hard early but tired quickly for a change (hallelujah!) and was in the kayak within about 20 minutes.

Back in to shore to clean up and get the fish sorted. Got to love the Sunshine Coast.

Joel


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Lime, soy and black pepper? 
Nice one Joel.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice fish, Its good to know a couple of people did well out there today. I hooked up to something for about 10 minutes of hanging on trying not to get pulled in but put some pressure on it. Then it got the line on my rudder and still managed to take line and pull me backwards at a decent speed for another 10 minutes before the braid gave way. I was hoping to just get towed along and try hand line it or something once it was buggered. At the rate it was going I think it would have taken at least another 20 minutes of pulling me around. I've never felt that much power, I'd like to think it was a big Tuna but who knows really.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a hookup after 20mins of being on the water... 1 hour 45 and almost out at the navy ships it spat the hook after alot of circle work, deep diving and powerful runs.. it did its biggest run 1 hour into the fight. I saw it on the surface a few times but it was just too strong.. even when it was uptop I couldnt get it close to me.

Got a taste of the action tho and it feels good.


----------



## deestingray (Nov 6, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster.
Hey Joel, thanks for your help this morning in allowing me to create that blood slick. I am "that guy". What an absolute blast getting one this morning, I was sitting there looking at the patchy fleety schools thinking oh well another donut on the cards when I had a couple of longtails appear just to the side having a little feed. They had been gone for I reckon 10 seconds when I thought, what the hell and put a cast right on to that spot with my plastic...it got nailed on the drop and I crapped myself. After losing about 100m of line, it just stopped fighting and I was able to keep it on the top which probably aided my quick 10 minute fight. After creating the slick and seeing it first hand, I wondered what on earth I had created and really felt every bump on the way home thinking the worst. All good though, it was a total buzz.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

deestingray said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> Hey Joel, thanks for your help this morning in allowing me to create that blood slick. I am "that guy". What an absolute blast getting one this morning, I was sitting there looking at the patchy fleety schools thinking oh well another donut on the cards when I had a couple of longtails appear just to the side having a little feed. They had been gone for I reckon 10 seconds when I thought, what the hell and put a cast right on to that spot with my plastic...it got nailed on the drop and I crapped myself. After losing about 100m of line, it just stopped fighting and I was able to keep it on the top which probably aided my quick 10 minute fight. After creating the slick and seeing it first hand, I wondered what on earth I had created and really felt every bump on the way home thinking the worst. All good though, it was a total buzz.


We've got you now! One nice tuna and you're on the board ;-)

Glad to see you got in ok. I was a bit worried about coming back but it ended up easier than I thought.

Enjoy your sashimi 8)



jbonez said:


> I got a hookup after 20mins of being on the water... 1 hour 45 and almost out at the navy ships it spat the hook after alot of circle work, deep diving and powerful runs.. it did its biggest run 1 hour into the fight. I saw it on the surface a few times but it was just too strong.. even when it was uptop I couldnt get it close to me.
> 
> Got a taste of the action tho and it feels good.


Epic. How heavy was the gear you were using? What did you hook it on?

Hemingway wants to talk to you about your story, seems to think some Cuban guy might appreciate it...



Bertros said:


> An an aside, I've been known to chant the old 'shark bait brouhaha!' while bleeding a fish offshore.... I thought it was just me. ;-)


Definitely not!



bruus said:


> Nice fish, Its good to know a couple of people did well out there today. I hooked up to something for about 10 minutes of hanging on trying not to get pulled in but put some pressure on it. Then it got the line on my rudder and still managed to take line and pull me backwards at a decent speed for another 10 minutes before the braid gave way. I was hoping to just get towed along and try hand line it or something once it was buggered. At the rate it was going I think it would have taken at least another 20 minutes of pulling me around. I've never felt that much power, I'd like to think it was a big Tuna but who knows really.


Ouch! Getting towed backwards would have been a strange sensation.

Joel


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

imnotoriginal said:


> Ouch! Getting towed backwards would have been a strange sensation.


I wasn't thinking to much about it at the time, I was trying to get Jon and anyone to notice me waving my paddle around but no-one else saw or noticed until it was over. I had moment thinking of jumping in and undoing it myself but when I noticed that pace I was going backwards I decided it was to risky. I think although Jon was heading in the right direction to help I was probably moving at a similar pace. Thanks for you effort trying to come help.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

imnotoriginal said:


> jbonez said:
> 
> 
> > I got a hookup after 20mins of being on the water... 1 hour 45 and almost out at the navy ships it spat the hook after alot of circle work, deep diving and powerful runs.. it did its biggest run 1 hour into the fight. I saw it on the surface a few times but it was just too strong.. even when it was uptop I couldnt get it close to me.
> ...


I had a 5000 stradic 20lb powerpro super slick on a 6-10kg heavy strudwick bluewater rod. 40lb leader.. I am just watching the fight video when she went down when the hook pulled she also went backwards a bit.. probably should of given it a bit more headway but shit hey itd surfaced 10x allready how much more does this fish have??

heres the bend before she went ping. jighead is still perfect etc PR knot is fine nothing gave way besides the hookset. Looking at the picture tho I might of been high sticking a little bit for the direction she was heading.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Where abouts do you guys launch from? Would love to do a moffats runs this season. Some great looking fish there fellas.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

jbonez said:


> imnotoriginal said:
> 
> 
> > jbonez said:
> ...


I use the squidgy weapon jigheads. Bloody strong for a short hook. I've started feathering the spool when they start circling. Just enough to turn their head and get a few cranks on the reel before they turn their head again. It seems to help get them coming back my way.



Thegaff said:


> Where abouts do you guys launch from? Would love to do a moffats runs this season. Some great looking fish there fellas.


Just off Moffats. Can be a bit of a trip to the fish or not much at all depending on where they are surfacing.



salticrak said:


> Bones,you looking at a 20kg model there.Feel better now? :twisted:


That's cruel... :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Something like this 22kg one by Banky perhaps Bones,mmm?


I also got drilled out back by a wave and then pole vaulted on the shorey.. the swell & wind really picked up about 11 just to rub it in even worst.

in other news I did not doughnut with this fine specimen.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought it might be a wrasse? But I haven't really looked into it.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish fellas.
Wasnt it a top weekend. Friday I met up with Marty, Teo and Steve. We dodged a few tankers at the blinker and generally worked the bay pretty hard for no reward. It was quiet, too quiet. My one chance came on a trolled plastic on the way home but ten minutes in the braid broke above the knot again. That's the second fish lost in the same manner on this reel. I can only think the braid is twisted and needs a good run behind the yak to iron it out again.

Saturday was a new day. We met up with Rob at 4:30 and prepped the TI for launch. The shorey was up from Friday but with plenty of time between sets we made it out easily. Lynette fired up on the radio to say longtails were busting up at the buoys and minutes later as we drifted through the gap, Rob was onto a good fish. Twenty minutes in the hooks pulled. Back to the mark and within minutes he was back on again. At the twenty minute mark again something happened and the leader came back rubbed through.

Looking back at the headland we could see birds working so hoisted the sail and made it back in good time. Man those TIs can really fly. There were a number of mac tuna boils and an annoying tinny would race over as each one fired up. On the third occasion I noticed a small boil starting close to the headland and purposely pointed and shouted "Over there!". It worked as the tinny high-tailed it towards where I had just pointed and another boil fired up right beside us. Though they were only mac tuna, Rob sunk the plastic to the bottom and got smashed on the first jig. It took a few minutes for the fish to wake up but when it did, it went ballistic. Third time lucky, we boated the fish but not without drama. The rod snapped at boatside but with the fish spent we leadered it in.

On the troll back home the rod behind me fired up and I battled another beast to the boat and dispatched it to the bag. Exhausted from the mornings efforts under a blazing sun, we sailed back past an increasing number of boils to a gentle landing on Moffats around 12:30.
What a top day!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> good work paulo,I was thinking of you bastards as i stood a couple of blocks away trying to coax the nannas into buying some floury apples and over ripe bananas.I just knew where i'd rather be.


Thanks Salti. No need to be envious. You have the pick of the days during the week. I would happily trade two weekend mornings for five weekday mornings. 
I didnt realise you fleeced the nannas down that way. Will try to drop in for a chat and some crappy fruit on the way past next time.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny what you say about line twist Paulo. My leader twisted itself up into knots after my fish last week that did all the circle work. I ended up letting the line out to get rid of the twist and also to take the tension from the fight out of the line.

Joel


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> tail slapping, into the line?


yep, we came to that conclusion. Probably wrapped the tail even.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

imnotoriginal said:


> Funny what you say about line twist Paulo. My leader twisted itself up into knots after my fish last week that did all the circle work. I ended up letting the line out to get rid of the twist and also to take the tension from the fight out of the line.
> 
> Joel


I got quite a few on that reel last season and its been on the bench ever since but i suspect its more to do with line lay on a cheap reel in this case.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

good on you guys, good fun eh! we had a blast at DI again watch out for bankys report.


----------

